# Vollversion von "Command & Conquer - Alarmstufe Rot



## M86 (13. November 2008)

13 Jahre sind vergangen und nun bietet EA 
"Command & Conquer - Alarmstufe Rot" zum kostenlosen Download an.
Wie der Vorgänger "Command & Conquer: Der Tiberiumkonflikt" 
steht jetzt auch die Vollversion von "Command & Conquer - Alarmstufe Rot" (Red Alert) zum kostenlosen Download bereit.

Fazit: "Command & Conquer" gilt als Mitbegründer des Echtzeit-Genres und somit als echter Klassiker der Games-Geschichte. Ein definitiver Download-Tipp.

www.real-connection.de/Vollversion-Command-amp-Conquer-Alarmstufe-Rot.html


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. November 2008)

Danke, aber das wussten wir schon.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/5950-sammelthread-kostenlose-spiele.html


----------



## Klutten (13. November 2008)

Closed.

Weiter gehts im verlinkten Thread.


----------

